# Neubeginn mit ISPconfig



## unprofi (25. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe momentan einen V-Server mit ISPConfig 2.25 laufen. Nun möchte ich jedoch den Hoster wechseln. Somit werde ich also in kürze einen unangetasteten V-Server nutzen können, den ich gleich mit ISPConfig 3.x beglücken möchte. Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist ISPConfig 3.x zwar Beta, jedoch dennoch für die nötigsten Sachen ausgereift - ist das so richtig?
Sind auch die 3er-Beta-Versionen updatefähig? Ich hatte häufig Probleme bei den Updates der 2.xer Versionen, weshalb ich die letzten beiden Updates nicht mitgemacht habe.

Zur Hintergrundinfo:
Momentan habe ich den kleinsten V-Server bei United Hoster.
320 MB bis 512MB RAM
12 GB HDD mit unerreichbaren 666GB Traffic für 8,90€

Nun dachte ich aber an einen wechsel zu Server4You:
384 MB bis 768 MB RAM
15GB HDD und 1500GB Traffic für praktisch gleichteure 8,85€

[OT]: Server4You macht da echte Kampfangebote, kann man mit denen denn zufreiden sein?


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2008)

> ist das so richtig?


das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Du kanns es ja mit der VM Version testen ohne vorher einen Server zu installieren.



> Sind auch die 3er-Beta-Versionen updatefähig?


ja.



> Ich hatte häufig Probleme bei den Updates der 2.xer Versionen, weshalb ich die letzten beiden Updates nicht mitgemacht habe.


Dann lag wohl ein Konfigurationsproblem auf Deinem Server vor. Ich führe täglich diverse ISPConfig updates durch ohne Probleme. Vermutlich hat Dein VServer einfach nicht genug RAM.


----------



## killozap (1. Nov. 2008)

Probleme mit einem Update habe ich ein mal gehabt. mein vServer lässt eine Anmeldung per vnc und natürlich per SSH zu. Ich habe versucht, den Server über eine SSH-Shell upzudaten, die bei dieser Aktion durch einen verbindungsabbruch gekillt wurde. Also war das Update defekt.

Also Installationen und Updates von ISP-Config immer über vnc oder eine wiederherstellbare Shell machen ...


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von killozap:


> Probleme mit einem Update habe ich ein mal gehabt. mein vServer lässt eine Anmeldung per vnc und natürlich per SSH zu. Ich habe versucht, den Server über eine SSH-Shell upzudaten, die bei dieser Aktion durch einen verbindungsabbruch gekillt wurde. Also war das Update defekt.
> 
> Also Installationen und Updates von ISP-Config immer über vnc oder eine wiederherstellbare Shell machen ...


Ich würde grundsätzlich den Einsatz des Linux Shell Programmes "screen" empfehlen, um Abbrüche während des Updates zu verhindern.


----------



## killozap (3. Nov. 2008)

Bei screen stößt mich die man-Datei höllisch ab... Was da alles geht und was nicht...

So ein TUT bei howtoforge für den sinnvollen Einsatz von Screen wäre garantiert nicht nur für mich interessant ...

Danke Im Vorraus


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2008)

Also bei screen geht erstmal soweit alles was man beim Installieren von Software braucht. Die Bedienung iat auch ganz einfach:

Sreen Startn:

screen

Screen verlassen:

[strg] + a + d

Screen beenden:

exit

in einen laufenden Screen Prozess wieder einsteigen:

screen -r


----------



## killozap (4. Nov. 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, beim nächsten Update werde ich das benutzen...


----------



## Quest (4. Nov. 2008)

Was server4you angeht würde ich persönlich dir eher abraten.
Was ich hier schreibe kann sich geändert haben, da es schon 2 Jahre her ist, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sie dann ihre Angebote noch halten könnten...

Ein Kollege meinerseits hatte auch mal einen vServer bei s4y.
Daher habe ich mitbekommen, dass wohl etwas zu viele vServer auf einem physischen Host betrieben werden, was natürlich sehr an der Leistung zehrt.
Zur damaligen Zeit war die Verfügbarkeit des Rechenzentrums auch nicht wirklich hoch.
Es kam eigentlich alle 2-3 Wochen mal zu einem Ausfall der Netzwerkanbindung, teilweise für sehr kurzfristig angekündigte Wartungsarbeiten.
Auf die Art "Ihr Server wird in 30 Minuten für etwa 4 Stunden nicht erreichbar sein"
Hast du nicht zufällig in diesen 30 Minuten deine Mails abgerufen, die auf deinem eigenen Server empfangen werden hast du davon also gar nix mitbekommen.
Der Support war zur damaligen Zeit auch schlecht erreichbar und teilweise recht unterqualifiziert ala Telekom-Hotline.

Aber wie gesagt, das sind Dinge, die 2 Jahre in der Vergangenheit liegen. 
Wollte ich auf deine Frage nur angemerkt haben.

Ich persönlich habe einen RootServer bei Hetzner.
Das ist natürlich etwas teurer, aber ich bin rundum zufrieden damit.


----------



## killozap (29. Nov. 2008)

Bei Servern und virtuellen Servern muss man sich mal durchrechnen, was für Preise eigentlich überhaupt machbar sind. Ein vServer für 2,50 Euro im Monat (sowas findet man zum Teil) kann eigentlich nicht sonderlich taugen.
Nach meiner Einschätzung steht ein solcher Server beim Studenten im unklimatisierten Raum ohne redundante Stromversorgung. Die Anbindung ans Internet ist der andere Faktor.
Ich denke, dass man schon 10.-Euro im Monat für einen Server mit 256MB bezahlen sollte, wenn man auch etwas Sicherheit haben möchte.


----------



## timersen2004 (30. Nov. 2008)

vServer sind purer Mist. Ich habe bei einem bekannten Hoster ein Praktikum gemacht, ich weiß wo von ich rede  Die Angaben stimmen zu 60 % nicht mit der Realität überein...
Heutzutage werden einem Server hinterher geworfen, die sind so billig, man kann doch einen "echten" nehmen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Quest (1. Dez. 2008)

Ich hab einen Rootserver bei Hetzner gemietet.
Den DS3000, also das günstigste Angebot, das sie haben. Für 49€ / Monat.
Da sind 1000GB Traffic / Monat schon inklusive.
Bis jetzt bin ich top zufrieden.
Hab da per ISPConfig 3 einige Webseiten drauf laufen, dann noch ein paar Instanzen Teamspeak und per gamecreate.com noch ein paar Gameserver (NWN, UT, UT2004, CS im Moment) und das Ding will einfach nicht langsamer werden ^^


----------



## timersen2004 (1. Dez. 2008)

Ich habe bei denen 2 x den DS 8000, läuft nur eine große Website auf 2 Servern. Kann auch nichts schlechtes sagen, bin _schon_ 2 Jahre dort Kunde. Außer das der Support manchmal recht unfreundlich ist, es erst ab dem DS 8000 ein echtes hardware RAID 1 gibt und alles extra kostet^^ Plesk oder Confixx Lizenzen werden einem auch nicht als kostenlose Beilage angeboten^^

*korrektur:* ganz große klasse jetzt gibt es keine RAID-Controller mehr nur noch Software RAID 1`s^^ das ist echt ein Schlag in die Fresse


----------



## Quest (1. Dez. 2008)

Zugegeben, das mit dem Raidcontroller ist ein Manko, das eine gewisse Backupstrategie erforderlich macht.
Mit dem Support war ich persönlich bisher allerdings absolut zufrieden.
Und was Confixx oder Plesk angeht: 
Wozu tummel ich mich denn hier im ISPConfig Forum?
Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ISPConfig spätestens mit Version 3 ein ernstzunehmender Konkurent für die kommerziellen ISP-Pakte wie Confixx oder Plesk wird. Nur auf OS-Basis.
Und was die übrigen extra-kostenden Dinge angeht:
Dafür ist der Server an sich günstiger. Wenn du mehr brauchst bestimmst du den Gesamtpreis durch das Zubuchen der jeweiligen Features.
Versuch bei manch anderem großen Anbieter mal ein 8er-IP-Subnetz dazuzubekommen, nur so als Beispiel.
Außerdem sind die Domainpreise im Vergleich zu 1und1, Strato & co. unschlagbar. Wer ne Handvoll Domains auf seinem Server laufen hat kommt bei Hetzner deutlich günstiger weg als bei den anderen.
Und mal ehrlich, schlechter als bei 1und1 und strato kann der Service nu wirklich nicht sein...


----------



## timersen2004 (18. Dez. 2008)

Der Service ist nicht schlecht, nur unfreundlich  Das mit dem Subnetz 4 free ist der hit wie ich finde


----------



## killozap (18. Dez. 2008)

Ich arbeite bei einem kleinen Provider, da gibt es Netze nach Ripe-Richtlinien, das heisst, man muss nachweisen, dass man die Netze auch braucht. Und das alles für Nüsse...

Dafür hapert es wahrscheinlich an anderen Dingen wo Hetzner und Co. wieder punkten können... 

Aber irgendwie wird das hier alles sehr OT, dehalb schreib ich auch gar nicht mehr ...


----------



## timersen2004 (20. Dez. 2008)

Bin gestern die Treppe hinuntergefallen... OT?


----------



## killozap (20. Dez. 2008)

Off Topic ...


----------



## timersen2004 (20. Dez. 2008)

Aha. ................


----------

